# Outil de développement



## Bla (4 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

Je cherche une outil de développement sur mac. 
Cet outil doit me permettre de développer quelques applications de gestion (gestion comptable, calcul de rentabilité, gestion de stock, ... )
Dans le monde PC, j'utilisais Visual Basic.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me guider ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Sur mac, tu as Python - langage objet sympa, assez facile à prendre en main.
Fait une recherche sur ce forum, tu devrais tomber sur tout un tas de discutions autour (y compris ses concurents et comment se les procurer)


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sur mac, tu as Python - langage objet sympa, assez facile à prendre en main.
> Fait une recherche sur ce forum, tu devrais tomber sur tout un tas de discutions autour (y compris ses concurents et comment se les procurer)


Python est un langage de script disponible sur toutes les plate-formes (ou presque).

Si Bla est pr&#234;t &#224; apprendre un nouveau langage, il peut voire Python, Ruby, ou m&#234;me Objective-C et Cocoa (je pense que CoreData pourrait l'int&#233;resser pour ses applications).

Sinon il peut faire &#231;a avec PHP et MySQL pour base de donn&#233;es.

Sinon il y a aussi des Basic sur Mac, il n'y a pas longtemps il y avait un truc qui avait l'air pas mal dans une news MacG mais impossible de le retrouver).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Je me souviens d'une discution assez animée, quelque chose comme "quel langage pour débuter"
C'est là que j'ai entendu parler de Python.
J'avais acheté un bouquin, trouvé le langage agréable et......... jamais rien foutu avec.
Ah le temps, le temps...


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a y est j'ai retrouv&#233; !!

c'est l&#224; : http://www.objective-basic.com/ (&#231;a &#224; l'air pas mal foutu).


----------



## DualG4 (4 Janvier 2007)

Le plus proche de Visual Basic semble être RealBasic, non?


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Janvier 2007)

DualG4 a dit:


> Le plus proche de Visual Basic semble être RealBasic, non?


Je ne sais pas du tout, mais Objective-Basic &#224; l'air paps mal &#224; la lecture de leur site, mais c'est encore en b&#233;ta et j'ai jamais essay&#233;.


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si Python, Ruby, Pearl, Php sont réellement indiqués  _Bla_ parlait d'applis de gestion, d'où la nécessité d'avoir quelque chose de très wisiwig... (il cite d'ailleurs VisualBasic )

[AMHA]

XCode (gratuit et entièrement spécifique à notre plateforme) semble être un candidat tout désigné.


[\AMHA]


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Janvier 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si Python, Ruby, Pearl, Php sont réellement indiqués  _Bla_ parlait d'applis de gestion, d'où la nécessité d'avoir quelque chose de très wisiwig... (il cite d'ailleurs VisualBasic )
> 
> [AMHA]
> 
> ...


Oui mais XCode tout seul &#231;a veut rien dire, faut un langage avec qui lui permette de d&#233;velopper ce dont il a besoin.


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Oui mais XCode tout seul ça veut rien dire, faut un langage avec qui lui permette de développer ce dont il a besoin.



Justement, comme il est précisé ici, tu peux aussi bien programmer en C, en C++, en Objective-C ou en Java (quoique, vaut mieux Eclipse :rateau: pour Java) et en AppleScript. 

Selon la difficulté de ce qu'il aura à coder, il aura le choix. De plus, Interface Builder lui permettra de retrouver un peu ce qu'il avait avec Visual Basic.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

DualG4 a dit:


> Le plus proche de Visual Basic semble être RealBasic, non?



Oui oui


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui oui



'tain, ça faisait un moment que j'étais pas allé voir RealBasic... . A considérer également !


----------



## Bla (6 Janvier 2007)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses. 
Je vais chercher dans les produits que vous m'avez cités.

Encore merci


----------

